# Who knows this (famous) piece of music?



## herrsimon (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello,

I'm desperately looking for the composer and title of a classical piece of music since a few months now, but to no avail. The piece is frequently used as background music in documentaries etc. on TV here in Germany so I guess it's quite famous. Sounds like a piano concert of Mozart to me, but it isn't - (I've checked all of Mozart's works), neither is it a piano concert from Beethoven (also checked all of them). I once listened to it in full and think that there enters an orchestra later on, but I might be wrong. I would be so happy if someone could help me identify the piece. You can download a sample file (uncompressed wav, recorded from a documentary, size ~ 1.9MB) from my university's website:

http://depot.tu-dortmund.de/get/m9xr6h

Thank you for helping,

Simon


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

You're detective work was a little out of place, as it is Mozart  It's the Andante (2nd movement) from his 21st Piano Concerto


----------



## herrsimon (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you so much! Finally I can listen to it in full again. You really saved my day 

Must have slipped through when checking, as the movement doesn't start with the piano...


Regards,

Simon


----------

